
14 Behind-The-Scenes Secrets of TSA Agents - basseq
http://mentalfloss.com/article/72788/14-behind-scenes-secrets-tsa-agents
======
basseq
Some of these are funny-ha-ha ("cats are annoying!") but a lot of this
represents pretty major disrespect for the travelling public (code words for
hot travelers, "special screenings" for annoying people). It's no wonder
they're embarrassed to admit they work for the TSA (#5).

And as a "tulip" (opt-out): don't blame me, blame the process.

